# weeping cherry tree blossoms Spring 2008



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

last year i photographed the cherry tree blossoms with my point and shoot. this year i get the chance to use my Nikon D80. these trees blossom for only a couple of weeks before high winds send the petals flying. hopefully i'll get plenty of chances and no wind days where i can capture their beauty again. i'll add to this thread over the next couple of weeks with whatever takes my fancy. i hope you enjoy the photos.



















rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice shots Karen....the first has to be my favorite....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wind is playing havoc with the cherry blossoms this year. hopefully it'll settle down soon.










rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

the first is definatly my favorite. I wish I had a cherry tree I love fresh cherries. Good job Karen


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you  these are ornamental weeping cherry trees. they grow edible cherries in the South Island... Roxburgh. yummy


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

lovely! I so enjoy cherry blossoms  thanks for sharing!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thank! glad you like them. photography chances this year are very limited. the wind is wicked and the weather hasn't been the lush sunny and still days i'd hoped... anyway...























































.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.









and










with two different crops to see what the effect is...



















rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cherry nice


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great series Koro. Very pretty and well done. They kinda reminde me of our peach tree blossoms in the spring.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you, glad you're liking them. finally this morning the wind seemed to drop thank goodness! there's still a breeze, so taking the photos is still really tricky, but at least i don't have to tie myself to the trees to get the photos. 























































.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All are very nice. The short time of the special things sometimes is never seen. Hey!! almost had something going there but as usual it passes. Thanks for the moment


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

madf1man said:


> All are very nice. The short time of the special things sometimes is never seen. Hey!! almost had something going there but as usual it passes. Thanks for the moment


short time is right. i've just been out there with my cuppa watching the wind blow the petals off. might be part of the scheme of things, but i do admit that i love looking at the blossoms.

rosesm

ps i love your poetry tendencies


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

a visitor...










rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.








.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

dang grayfish, you must have meant these black and whites are 'flat'. i can see it clearly. i'll work some more on them.

meanwhile here's a sepia...










rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.



























rosesm


----------

